# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى اللغات >  >  Unfortunately, this is total true

## تأبط بودره

This might increase your blood pressure rapidly, as it did to me; however, unfortunately, this is total true! 
When I take a long time to finish, I am slow, 
When my boss takes a long time, he is thorough 


when I don't do it, I am lazy, 
When my boss does not do it, he is busy, 

When I do something without being told, I am trying to be smart, 
When my boss does the same, he takes the initiative, 

When I please my boss, I am apple polishing, 
When my boss pleases his boss, he is cooperating,  

When I make a mistake, I' am an idiot. 
When my boss makes a mistake, he's only human.  

When I am out of the office, I am wondering around. 
When my boss is out of the office, he's on business. 

When I am on a day off sick, I am always sick. 
When my boss is a day off sick, he must be very ill. 

When I apply for leave, I must be going for an interview 
When my boss applies for leave, it's because he's overworked  

when I do good, my boss never remembers, 
When I do wrong, he never forgets.

----------


## ليالي الخبر

لسؤ الحظ هذا صدق كلي ..

صح..ما اقدر اقول شي

----------


## تأبط بودره

ونا ما أقدر أقول إلا..
أسعدني مروركم غفصه
تسلمون

----------


## دجى النهار

:weird: That what hapen all time  :huh: 
  :amuse:  :sad2:  :wacko:

----------


## تأبط بودره

*دجى النهار*
As you mentioned, that what happens all time
However, you have only one hope, this hope is not to
be an ideal person and seeing your life from the gladness point view, No, your only hope to become like him, to become a boss

With my regards to you
Thanks a lot for your availability

----------

